# Pics of new Nigerian



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, so here is introducing...........JOE DIRT!!!! HAHAHA!

This pic does not do the mullet justice, but it is the only one of 18 that actually can out!

Hope you like him!

Allison


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my goodness he is BEAUTIFUL!!! Oh I LOVE HIM!!!!

is he a buck or a wether? if a buck he will throw some beautiful kids I am sure


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

he's wonderful. he looks just like my twin ng does....minus the mullet. i have an english cocker spaniel who has a mullet like that-----i adore it. so, 'joe dirt' was a good catch, imo. enjoy!!!!
how many goatees do you have NOW?????? your place must have a magnetic field underneath..... :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh, Allison! He's gorgeous!! I love his colors.. are you breeding him?


----------



## marie_martin (Oct 22, 2007)

*Wether?*

I hope he is not a wether, if so, someone did not do that job right? He still has his equipment, ha ha. Very nice looking guy.

Marie


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, he still has his equiptment!! LOL!

I am cautious in saying this, but he was "given" to a friend of mine with a doe that she purchased. The breeder gives a free wether with every purchase, however this little man was not wethered yet. Well, she gave him to me because she knew that I really wanted a loud colored buck. However, I left a message for the breeder to try and get his papers, and have not heard back. I am scared that this may cause some issues and I am worried about how to proceed.

But, I love him, and even if I can not get his papers I would still like to breed him. He is a very strong and great looking guy! 

I know what ranch he comes from, but unsure of his lineage, which kind of scares me, as I have another ND coming from the same place. 

AHHH - Stuck! What do I do???


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

If I have the scenario right, this could be a problem. I know if I were the breeder of this buck and I had given it as a wether companion to a sold doe and he was not only not castrated, but given to someone else as an intact buck who the new owner was intending to breed, I'd be rather miffed. Not at you but the buyer. For whatever reason, the breeder wanted that buck wethered, apparently did not receive any payment for him and would have every reason to not only have an issue with the buyer, but of course refuse you his registration. As I see it, the buyer breeched the agreement. And the breeder should have wethered him before she let him go.


----------



## marie_martin (Oct 22, 2007)

*Hmmmm*

That is a tough one. But if she gave the buck away, knowing he had not been wethered, then she can't be mad for you breeding him. But she may have had an agreement that there would be no papers provided since he was suppose to be wethered and was not. That way his babies could not be registered? I would just talk to the previous owner and explain the situation and see what they tell you. That is all you can do. If there was no real reason for them to not want this buck to reproduce, like obvious faults, then maybe you can work something out? Good luck. I sure hope it works out for you.

Marie


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, and I feel so caught in the middle. I told the lady that I got him from that I would pay for the papers or if they were alot, that we would need to talk about mabey splitting the fees. I am just a bit upset, as I feel that I am stuck in the middle.

I left a message 2 nights ago, asking the breeder to please call me, did not explain everything on the phone message, but asked her to call me asap.

I have not heard anything. I would be more then happy to give him back if that is what she would want, but I just want to be honest!!!!! I feel like I am so stuck!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

ok, so I am going out of town until Sunday afternoon and I will MISS YOU ALL!!!!


Allison


----------



## marie_martin (Oct 22, 2007)

*Have fun!!*

Keep us updated!! Good luck. If you are honest that is the best thing to do.

Marie


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I LOVE HIM!!! His coloring is beautiful and the mullet look must be something all these young nigi bucks get...and grow out of. My Chief has the same "do". How old is "Joe"?


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

That sure is a handsome fellow, it would be nice if he could get registered. Then you could bring him or his kids to our Nigerian show in May.


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

Did you call your friend? That would be the first order of biz for me, as this matter should really be resolved first between her and the breeder. I don't get why the breeder didn't get back to you. Maybe she's wanting to contact your friend first? BTW, does your friend have a companion for the doe? Isn't that why she took him?
If you really want this guy as a buck and the breeder agrees to that, then I think you should definitely offer to pay her a reasonable fee and thereby get his paper. He looks pretty good from that picture, hopefully enough to make a nice sire. But we still don't know the circumstances - if the breeder tried to sell him intact and couldn't, if he was supposed to be a wether from the getgo, maybe there is some problem with him that precludes his being sold as a buck - like double teat or something. I still don't understand why the breeder didn't wether him before letting him go.
I think you need to get the facts, and hopefully all will fall your way.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, so here is the update of Joe Dirt!

The breeder contacted me on Friday, as I was heading out of town. Like I explained to her, I feel really bad about all of this and that I would be happy to have him wethered if that is really what she wanted. She said that she had him scheduled for wethering, but had not had it done yet, as she was going to have it done at the vet's office. She said the reason that she was going to wether, was because at the time, he looked to have a bit of a short neck for her liking, but if I wanted to use him as a pet stud buck that was fine. She said that if I would like his papers, I would have to drive him to her for her to look at and if approved then we could talk about the price. I would have to drive about 2 1/2 hours.

I was also told that he had full vaccinations when I got him and that he had been testedfor CAE. once talking to the breeder, I found out that she has a closed herd, but has not tested in 5 years. And that the vaccinations were not complete, as she was only able to give 1 vaccine, as she was having problems with abcessess with the vaccinations. Which, I had one in one of my goats also.

I am just not sure if I really want to waste the time to rive all the way to her, not knowing if I will get the papers, and then have to pay full price, when if I was going to purchase a buck - I would have liked to pick them out myself for exactly what I wanted.

I am so torn.

I am thinking about just selling him off and going from there. What would you all do??? I really would like to breed registered goats. But he is beautiful!


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't know much about Nigerians, but one thing I have learned about goats in general, is that you should never breed for color alone. Yes, he's beautiful, but you don't know anything about his dam or sire, or what could be hiding in there. Also, if you want registered goats, start with registered goats. Otherwise you may end up selling off stock you are attached to to make room for the registered stock you wanted in the begining. He was given to you, so you don't need to charge an arm and a leg for him. Sell him to someone who is just breeding pet quality minis and doesn't care about milk or confirmation or what have you. What I'm really saying here is that if the breeder didn't think he was stud quality, there was probably a reason for it. I really don't think a "short neck" in a buck was the only thing she was thinking of when she decided he didn't cut the mustard as a herd sire. But not matter what you decide, good luck with him!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

What farm is he from? He is pretty, and I agree with most of what others are saying.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

ksacres said:


> I don't know much about Nigerians, but one thing I have learned about goats in general, is that you should never breed for color alone. Yes, he's beautiful, but you don't know anything about his dam or sire, or what could be hiding in there. Also, if you want registered goats, start with registered goats. Otherwise you may end up selling off stock you are attached to to make room for the registered stock you wanted in the begining. He was given to you, so you don't need to charge an arm and a leg for him. Sell him to someone who is just breeding pet quality minis and doesn't care about milk or confirmation or what have you. What I'm really saying here is that if the breeder didn't think he was stud quality, there was probably a reason for it. I really don't think a "short neck" in a buck was the only thing she was thinking of when she decided he didn't cut the mustard as a herd sire. But not matter what you decide, good luck with him!


Gotta agree here. Great post!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

do you have any goats you don't mind getting registerd kids out of for a year?

try breeing her to him and then see the offspring, let her see his kids an dthen decide from ther if the kids warrent the papers being passed on.

just a suggestion. 


hard decision as bucks do pass on certain trates the the breeders name would be on that buck


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Since all of my does are unregistered, I think that I may keep him as a stud for them. And not worry about the papers. The only one that I have that is registered is my Buck, Gabriel. 

Unfortunately all my does were bred before I got him, so I won't have babies from him unitl next year unless I get another doe.

I have emailed her to let her know that I was willing to send some pics of him and that way she could see if he was even worth taking him 2 1/2 hours for papers, but I have not heard back from her. I am just not going to worry about it. 

Thanks All!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

and even if he was registered you would need a registered doe to breed him to for you to be able to register kids - I think we went through this before though so you know that already.

hey if it happends and you do get his papers that is a plus if not no biggy I guess.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

He's handsome!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Stacey! Yah, I am trying to get a blue eyed doe and a blue eyed buck in spring. (registered)

fcnubian - thanks - I think he is pretty, and his temperment is wonderful!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

He is a very handsome Nigi! Probably one of the nicest looking.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you for the compliment on Joe Dirt! I think he is a handsome boy. 

I have spoke a bit with the breeder - and hopefully when we are able to meet in a central location - she will think the same!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hey at least she is working with you! I hear all to often of people totaly refusing to even make an effort.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Handsome fellow!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Update on Joe - 

I found out his lineage and that he is actually older then I thought. I was originally told that he was born in late June, when he was really born 4/30/07. So he is 2 months older then what I originally thought. 

I am thinking about mabey showing him if I get the papers. I think he would do ok - but he has scurs from dehorning - Is that a problem??

I have gone back a few generations on him - and all the relatives for 3 generations are BEAUTIFUL and strong! There are a couple MCH and one *S in the line that I have found so far. Mainly on the sire's side!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Most shows that I know of prefer that the scurs be very short-but most really prefer there to be none at all.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison, do the scurs move when you touch them? If they wiggle you can take a pair of pliers and twist fast. Then use some blood-stop powder. Thomas has one little scur that is very soft and small and it twisted off like that one day, and I've been doing it ever since. Just be sure that they are not horn like.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I will check him tonight - 

Hey Sara - do you know who the sire and doe are for your doe that is prego - was just doing some research on my end and was curious.

Thanks
Al


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Look on her page is has a full pedigree, PM me and I'll send you the link to Blue Crooners pedigree.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Sara - I will take a look at it - I believe we might have some "relatives" in common, but I will have to write it out so that I can see it clearly in my eyes.

Talk to you soon

Allison


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

check the registry he is registered with and see what they requirements are with scurs. I think one registry said they had to be less then 1 inch. 

Most iregularly formed scurs will fall off on their own. Some grow back others don't. My Destiny gets scurs but they fall off and grow back.


----------

